# the NEW Moots ownership.



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

hi everyone,
what are your thoughts on the new ownership and yet lot's of changes.
"new" fully built models with Enve components.... new revamped website...
what do you think?


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

the experience hasn't changed that I can tell as good or better than ever! the new website was long over due but looks great.they still have all the wonderful bikes and their customer service is second to none imo.a small problem with my castelli jacket order today and Kayla resolved it no problem.never hear of anything but good things when dealing Moots.
i personally prefer the bikes with the matching Moots post and stem and painted forks but the enve stuff is top notch and the latest photos gives folks a chance to see how they look built with either I suppose.i'm sure lots prefer the contrast of the black carbon bits to the all Ti look


p.s. I checked some of your photo's out and see you have an RSL as well.only had mine a few weeks and not quite completed.i remember now seeing that photo of you over on the Moots owners gallery.Switzerland looks like an awesome place to live and ride !


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

yes it is world class riding around here. I have 9 bicycles, I love my RSL and find that the paint job on the Moots forks was a real bonus and made it very different from the other brand of titanium bicycles. yet it is true the ENVE is not a bad choice all in all, mine is more LIGHTWEIGHT and AX LIGHTNESS mounted.
sometimes we need to adjust to new products. but all in all, I love my ti bicycle because it is sort of timeless, the replacement of the groupo now and then seems good enough. it is a long term machine beyond fashion. to me at least!


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

I wish they would find a better kit designer.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I like the new website, plus i think the prebuilt models are very well equipped. Hopefully the ti fabrication will stay at the level it is now and not become a mass production shop.


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

FTR said:


> I wish they would find a better kit designer.


what exactly turns you off about their latest voler and castelli stuff ? I think it looks pretty nice


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

sw3759 said:


> what exactly turns you off about their latest voler and castelli stuff ? I think it looks pretty nice


It is just boring "shop kit" designed kit.
No doubt that the Castelli kit will be decent quality but the designs are just boring and could be for any number of bike shops unless you look closely.
I dont see that much difference between these "new" designs and the ones I bought from Moots when I first got my Compact back in 2008.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I agree the kit is bush league in design. Doesn't stand in the same space as the frames. They need to throw some $$$ at a good designer and those things will fly off the shelf. Their owner's club kit is equally as bad.


----------

